
Ask HN: Why does Google need to log 99% of what I do on my Android phone? - HoppedUpMenace
Every detail and bit of use is logged in my Google account (apps used, how many times they were used, timestamps of use, URL&#x27;s visited, every place I visited, ect...). I know location data was a definite expectation as I&#x27;ve seen maps of where I&#x27;ve been in the past but this seems insanely excessive, not to mention that it also knows what Google notifications I&#x27;ve dismissed.
======
navjack27
Pay for an account that isn't Google?

Yes, you're logged, yes, you have a free account, yes you can disable a good
deal of it in your account settings. It's not just on your phone either.

Ubuntu has OS analytics

Windows 10 has very detailed OS analytics

Android has a fair bit for the OS

You've confused a couple things. Your subject says phone but the body of your
text just talks about using Google services and websites.

It's not just Google that knows this stuff, if they won't be the ones that
knows it someone else will. OS level analytics are a good thing. Games have a
fair bit of data that goes to the devs on phones and PCs. Free online accounts
it should just be a given that stuff is happening with your data.

------
inamberclad
Seems like a lot of Google products have gone from being universally useful to
only being useful when you buy into the ecosystem. I've noticed that in the
past year or so, my video suggestions on youtube have been terrible (totally
off topic, things I've already watched, ect...). I have a hunch that it's
because I have youtube's history features turned off. I'm going to turn them
back on just to see if the applications get more useful.

~~~
navjack27
Yup. I'm all in on Google and every single aspect of my UX with their products
is great. Very useful. No strange "creepyness". I've also never experienced
any downsides to living this way.

------
sunseb
Yeah I would love to use a smartphone that doesn't require to have an account!
It's simply not possible with iOS or Android as you need an account if you
want to download apps.

Also I would love a smartphone that doesn't come with many preinstalled apps I
don't need.

~~~
cJ0th
You could use LineageOs with F-droid (open source apps only) as the main store
and Yalp (access to the play store without an account of your own) for
everything you don't get in your main store.

------
pirato
They track you because it's their business model. More data about you means
better personalized advertisements and thus more money for google.

~~~
navjack27
I wish that made sense to me. Advertisements. I allow Google to literally
everything. I use everything they have. I don't block ads but I also never
click them. I swear ad money is just like a cryptocoin at this point. Well,
it's like the concept of money, all these businesses agree that they are worth
value. It's a bubble that should pop soon.

~~~
bausshf
Google doesn't care if you click the ads. They have already been paid by the
time it's shown.

They're paid to deliver ads to specific user groups, which are paid for in
advanced by said companies that are advertised.

------
Jeremy1026
They don't "need" to, but they can use all that data to build a better profile
on you and thus sell advertisers better targeting.

------
bbennett36
Its not only google lol Check the permissions for all your apps :)

------
xy12
Business and legal reasons. Primarily business reasons.

------
corporateslaver
The AI NEEDS DATASETS

